# how much can you leg press ?



## bottleneck25

*how much can you leg press*​
50 kg 100 kg (stick legs ?) 20.93%100- 200 kg (average joe ) 4018.60%200 - 300 kg (reasonable) 7032.56%300 -400 kg (beast ) 4621.40%400 + (light weight)5726.51%


----------



## bottleneck25

i did 230 kg for 6 the other day not that much but i was happy with it most ive ever done ,saw a guy doing 420 kg anyone else do this ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

my mrs did 420kg for 8 reps .

ive done 730kg for 4 .

although its no sub for a squat .


----------



## George-Bean

just over 200 here.


----------



## andymc88

440kg for 8, ain't tried heavier prefer squats


----------



## bottleneck25

ewen said:


> my mrs did 420kg for 8 reps .
> 
> ive done 730kg for 4 .
> 
> although its no sub for a squat .


bloody hell talk about p1ssing on my bombfire haha


----------



## Milky

Bad thread really mate TBH.

Reason being my new gym l can do 300, my old gym l could do 350, different leg press machines you see.

Hence l cant really give an honest answer.


----------



## Ricky12345

230 for 12 reps I normally do but the leg press in my gym is like ya laying down with legs in the air then u take it off the hooks but the one in the fitness first I go to when I'm away it's like a sit down thing pretty different


----------



## biglbs

just under 650k for 12 x 3 sets


----------



## bottleneck25

Milky said:


> Bad thread really mate TBH.
> 
> Reason being my new gym l can do 300, my old gym l could do 350, different leg press machines you see.
> 
> Hence l cant really give an honest answer.


 sorry mate didnt really think about that you could of just got stronger tho  lol


----------



## chinup

Done 290kg today was good only 4 reps YAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS!! :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> just under 650k for 12 x 3 sets


like 600kg just under :whistling:


----------



## chinup

ewen said:


> my mrs did 420kg for 8 reps .
> 
> ive done 730kg for 4 .
> 
> although its no sub for a squat .


was buzzing Ewan until I seen your Missus score :lol:


----------



## Milky

bens1991 said:


> sorry mate didnt really think about that you could of just got stronger tho  lol


Not havnig a pop mate but the one in my new gym is a totally different movement to the ones on the 2 rails if you get me.

Its a good comparison to make if you could have a universal machine.


----------



## MRSTRONG

chinup said:


> was buzzing Ewan until I seen your Missus score :lol:


she is the uk`s strongest woman and deadlifts 170kg for fun


----------



## bottleneck25

ewen said:


> she is the uk`s strongest woman and deadlifts 170kg for fun


jesus christ thats amazing that how much does she weight ?


----------



## chinup

ewen said:


> she is the uk`s strongest woman and deadlifts 170kg for fun


 :rockon: love it big man

My Missus getting into gym and looking good for it would love if she got powerful. Just got her into pump class lol a start.

Feel like asking you a rude question but don't wish to intrude. I think I know answer :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady

160 kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

chinup said:


> :rockon: love it big man
> 
> My Missus getting into gym and looking good for it would love if she got powerful. Just got her into pump class lol a start.
> 
> Feel like asking you a rude question but don't wish to intrude. I think I know answer :thumb:


ask away mate .


----------



## chinup

ewen said:


> ask away mate .


The sex must be wilder with strength increases I would imagine? if you's aren't both fooked from training? Been dying to ask you- feeling brave tonight :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

chinup said:


> The sex must be wilder with strength increases I would imagine? if you's aren't both fooked from training? Been dying to ask you- feeling brave tonight :laugh:


haha .

like 2 rhino`s going at it .


----------



## Loveleelady

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> like 2 rhino`s going at it .


sooo eloquent


----------



## chris-taff

Ive done 280kg for 3 before lol....I did think not bad but looking at other ppl score, they could do that on one leg lol nevermind room for improvement


----------



## bottleneck25

you must have a bed made of steel


----------



## MRSTRONG

bens1991 said:


> you must have a bed made of steel


yeah but we broke it :lol:


----------



## Guest

Got 420 for 10 last week.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

420 for 12.

Could go heavier but that was following 100 Kg squats with chains.

Never really done sub 10 reps on leg press.


----------



## Dezw

Every leg press machine is different, so hard to see who would be the strongest as some it's easier to lift more weight due to the angle/mechanism.

My current gym all I could fit on was 455kg and got 5 at that, don't use the leg press often much prefer squatting.


----------



## Dazza

My actual limit is probably 420 or there about, but the machine can only stack 350 anyway.

Most of the time i hit around 280-300, as my knees don't like being bashed all the time.


----------



## Terry79

Depends on the machine in question! My old gym had a old piece of s#%t could push 500+kgs 10reps. My new gym has a panteta

American I think leg press it's awesome and struggle to push 250+kgs!


----------



## Tiny Snake

600kg for 2 reps. Dont like the legpress, its easy to fart when pressing.


----------



## chinup

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> like 2 rhino`s going at it .


 :thumb: like it


----------



## Super_G

220kg for me, trying to get it up to 250kg ASAP,


----------



## TAFFY

my best is 12 plates a side,but saying that think it depends how deep you go i get better workout going lighter bout 340ish depending on how i feel and going nice deep and slow as hell i done about 300k last wk but on way down had friend count 5'secs on negative and 5'secs on positive omg my legs were shot to pieces buy third set i was down to about 250k but that aiming for 12-15 reps!!


----------



## Bomber1966

This makes me feel cack.... I was chuffed to bits when I got 6 reps at 220 out....... Now I feel a complete wimp


----------



## pham

did 200 yesterday after having a few weeks off from gym, and cant walk today! lol


----------



## Brook877

I managed 400kg last week, I was limping the next day..

I know comparing leg press numbers doesn't mean a thing unless your comparing to some one who use's the very same device.. But it's still nice to get to landmark points :cool2:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Brook877 said:


> I managed 400kg last week, I was limping the next day..
> 
> I know comparing leg press numbers doesn't mean a thing unless your comparing to some one who use's the very same device.. But it's still nice to get to landmark points :cool2:


This is true. I use 2 gyms and i can lift 400kg on both but on one machine it hurts my feet, feels like they are being crushed so cant finnish my set at max weight! Possibly the angle of the foot plate?


----------



## ampre

Ronnie coleman is on 1000 kilo..Wtf.

2300lb,walk in the park :confused1:


----------



## hotchy

I hit 350 but I struggle on squats


----------



## Big_Idiot

Chris Hoy does 700kg :lol:


----------



## guvnor82

360 my top weight but always squat before leg press.........

anyone else get fuct off with putting all the bloody plates on and off.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Really not sure, dont like leg pressing - fcuks me up.

Did 400kg for a few reps once a couple of years ago.


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Squat is the king! But when I injured my back I was forced to leg press so 320kg x8.


----------



## JaneN40

bens1991 said:


> i did 230 kg for 6 the other day not that much but i was happy with it most ive ever done ,saw a guy doing 420 kg anyone else do this ?


Ok.. I'm a lady just starting out and was feeling good at hitting 90kg for the first time yesterday.. BUT.. now I've really got something to aim for! lol not sure our leg press goes that high though. :stuart:

:rockon: to you and your missus!


----------



## needle

250kg 3x8 going to keep bumping this up till i get to 300kg


----------



## Loveleelady

JaneN40 said:


> Ok.. I'm a lady just starting out and was feeling good at hitting 90kg for the first time yesterday.. BUT.. now I've really got something to aim for! lol not sure our leg press goes that high though. :stuart:
> 
> :rockon: to you and your missus!


good going, its all about the prgression chick and correct form dont worry too muh about comparing yourself to what others doing


----------



## JaneN40

Loveleelady said:


> good going, its all about the prgression chick and correct form dont worry too muh about comparing yourself to what others doing


lol thanks!  I've moved up from the 40kg they gave me when I started but got to 70kg initially, so seeing it move up yesterday was fab!  Moved up on a few other bits so it's all going good.

Checked out our machine this morning.. goes to 190kg so plenty of room to 'grow' yet! lol


----------



## Loveleelady

JaneN40 said:


> lol thanks!  I've moved up from the 40kg they gave me when I started but got to 70kg initially, so seeing it move up yesterday was fab!  Moved up on a few other bits so it's all going good.
> 
> Checked out our machine this morning.. goes to 190kg so plenty of room to 'grow' yet! lol


defo sounds like you doing a great job there and dedicated


----------



## PHHead

540lbs on leg press and 255lbs on squat but that's me after a six month break because of my back so my squat has gone way down unfortunately!


----------



## liam0810

Got a PB on leg press at one of my gyms yesterday at 440kg x 8 reps after 6 sets of squats. At my other gym I've done 500kg x 8. Its hard to compare as there's so many variations on leg press machines.


----------



## miguelmolez

just done 300kg 5 x 5.


----------



## JaneN40

JaneN40 said:


> lol thanks!  I've moved up from the 40kg they gave me when I started but got to 70kg initially, so seeing it move up yesterday was fab!  Moved up on a few other bits so it's all going good.
> 
> Checked out our machine this morning.. goes to 190kg so plenty of room to 'grow' yet! lol


Changed gym today.. and hit a 'real' leg press with free weights..

Totally chuffed to have hit 110kg 3x5

PB for me..


----------



## Simspin

450kg 10 rep.


----------



## oldskoolcool

350kg a side for 20 on thursday thats all you can fit on it, only got 6 on the second set.


----------



## BigTrev

My granny could always do 4 pairs of trousers in less than 10 mins tho she used a good steam iron,,lol


----------



## H22civic

Milky said:


> Bad thread really mate TBH.
> 
> Reason being my new gym l can do 300, my old gym l could do 350, different leg press machines you see.
> 
> Hence l cant really give an honest answer.


Nail on the head mate.

Alot of different machine variations accompanied with people using different ranges of motion means its hard to compare the weights stated.

My best is 450kg x 12 reps on our machine after squatting.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Ive got upto 500kg for 10 reps on a plate loaded press, that was a while ago now and feel ready to add to that now.


----------



## Matt 1

Literately thousands of grams


----------



## JaneN40

Thunderstruck said:


> Ive got upto 500kg for 10 reps on a plate loaded press, that was a while ago now and feel ready to add to that now.


I keep hearing AC/DC Thunderstruck when I read your name! fftopic: :lol:


----------



## JaneN40

Topped mine up to 120kg yesterday.. for 3x10 :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40

And today.. I doubled it!

Yup.. 250kg for 3 reps.. did 200kg for 10 n' 150kg for 10 before that :bounce:



downside is.. I heard someone moaning that there aren't enough 25's n' space on the leg press for enough weight.. hmmm


----------



## Geonix

Not being funny, but what the hell is the point in these constant threads / polls , I'm sure i'm not the only one who has been to several gyms, with different pully systems.. different way of plate loading.. The discuss overall is basically void.


----------



## Nickthegreek

I did 500kg for 12 reps wile on low carbs at 10% body fat!

This is me doing about 400 kg , got 20 good reps on this!

Depending of where your feet are does make a big impact, no way i could do 400 kg for 20 reps if my feet were low on the plate and very narrow!


----------



## A-BOMB

the gym im at atm has a crap leg press but i can do it all 200kg for ten not bad to say ive only been back in the gym 4 weeks


----------



## dan_mk

Balls. I ticked 100-200, but my PB is 240kg x 5. Not massive, but felt good at the time!


----------



## bigstee

400 for 12... drop sets - a plate a side until im at 100kg. its how i roll


----------



## A class

Decline leg press- 260kg x 8.


----------



## F.M.J

Used to press 320 for sets of 10 now IF I use the leg press which I don't as often now, I use it single legged - obviously much, much lighter, single legged usually at 100kg x 10 reps.


----------



## User Name

Geonix said:


> Not being funny, but what the hell is the point in these constant threads / polls , I'm sure i'm not the only one who has been to several gyms, with different pully systems.. different way of plate loading.. The discuss overall is basically void.


Excellent! So it's not just me.

Just joined a new gym with 'older equipment' - and seriously on the machine they have I could only leg press half of what I was doing 1 month ago. I might have lost a bit of strength after 1 month off, but I'm hoping not 50%


----------



## AK-26

220kg 4x12reps, Prefer squats now that I can do them right.

This is the leg press at my gym.


----------



## Guest

I got a pb 400kg plus the tray for 4 on thurs.

That's after squatting 180 for 4 also.

Feet low and narrow stance and legs to just below 90 degrees.


----------



## monkeybiker

AK-26 said:


> 220kg 4x12reps, Prefer squats now that I can do them right.
> 
> This is the leg press at my gym.


I've used a machine like that. It's quite good for training the legs but you need to load it heavier than the 45 degree sled machines. I just do one leg at a time to save hunting for plates.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Most I can do if fresh is 4x8 on about 120kg - I dare not go heavier just yet, the last time I thought my head was going to explode - hahaha mucho fun


----------



## Guest

Someone sell my gym a leg press machine n a bunch of weights, then i'll give you a figure 

I love doing leg press, you can destroy your quads with them, better than extensions imo.


----------



## jafc

Lol you lot are animals!! I started out at 80kg 4 weeks ago, up to a max of 150kg now, happy with that, only part of me that has developed!! Lol


----------



## Marshan

Geonix said:


> Not being funny, but what the hell is the point in these constant threads / polls , I'm sure i'm not the only one who has been to several gyms, with different pully systems.. different way of plate loading.. The discuss overall is basically void.


It's a bit of banter or whatever abt what you can lift/press. There's very little difference between proper presses unless they're a pile of shyt or knackered bearings. Plate loading doesnt matter on a well functioning press, as long as it's mechanically sound. So.....what have you pressed?


----------



## Jon.B

540kg for ten reps..leg press in my gym is the oldskool type on a steep angle with no stops.

Im with ewan on this, leg press is no substitute for heavy squats though.


----------



## Gman81

I do leg press second after heavy squats (at the min) I work up to 330kg on a plate loaded leg press. Goin for 340-350kgs this week.


----------



## gasscack




----------



## aesthetics4ever

Most I've done is 380kg for 10. Did it the other week actually and recorded it:






I knoww, shouldn't really lock out each rep...


----------



## WilsonR6

I put 300-400kg cause on my best day I've done 12 25kg plates for one shakey rep, and I'm sure if I took 2 scoops of hemo rage I could add a 1.25kg on top of that

Beast, yeah buddy


----------



## huarache

whats leg press?


----------



## WilsonR6

sckeane said:


> whats leg press?


http://bit.ly/NSkjfR


----------



## huarache

WilsonR6 said:


> http://bit.ly/NSkjfR


Someone doesn't quite grasp sarcasm...


----------



## zack amin

2 horses and a sheep


----------



## fullyloaded

My gyms **** only goes upto 205 end up sticking a 20 plate on the adjuster just to get abit more, even then I could go all day at that.


----------



## mal

i train hams on it,with just my heels on the vry top of the plate and calf raises,i would not

rely on it for whole leg development though.you gotta squat end of.


----------



## secondhandsoul

Damn Ewen! How does she even stay in the leg press equiptment. I find at 180kg my ar$e isnt even in the seat after 5 reps lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Got 390kg out for 2 sets of 10 & 8 last week. Looking to get to a 1000lb press within a few weeks, even if just for 1 rep and so my son keeps referring to me as superman!!


----------



## Fletch68

Up to 210kg for 10 reps, five sets. But progressing well.


----------



## Patrickmh1

I prefer going for Higher reps for legs, I do 100kg for 20 reps.


----------



## MF88

ewen said:


> my mrs did 420kg for 8 reps .
> 
> ive done 730kg for 4 .
> 
> although its no sub for a squat .


Thanks for that, I think I'm gonna go top myself.


----------



## corporates

Before anyone says you ain't going down far enough, i know.

I have gone down further and done more since.

But heres the links anyway





 500kg





 530kg

Got a bollocking off one of the other members for my squats too, but this was last year.

Before anyone critisises, try it first.


----------



## SugaDaddy

corporates said:


> Before anyone says you ain't going down far enough, i know.
> 
> I have gone down further and done more since.
> 
> But heres the links anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 530kg
> 
> Got a bollocking off one of the other members for my squats too, but this was last year.
> 
> Before anyone critisises, try it first.


I got the same knee wraps  lol

At least you did it, a lot of guys get scared of getting squished by 8 x 25kg plates


----------



## ryda

Never been past 250kg on incline leg press, can probably do more tho but try and save my legs for squats which I do second to last


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Had this plus 2x 35lb plates either side also for 5 reps just now. Have got a video but uploading from my phone seems to be an issue, I'll post a link. Was well chuffed.


----------



## Guest

16 x 25kg plates for 8 after some front squatting is my best.

Not a fan of leg presses if I'm totally honest.


----------



## Guest

This is the wonderful technogym press I've got to work with ! lol Only goes up to 190kg.

I am doing 100kg single leg presses at the moment, so when I hit 190kg single leg press, I need a new gym ! lol


----------



## Noxchi

I can 120 kg x 3 sets x 10 reps


----------



## Kev1980

Our crap Nautalus legg press I've maxed out 10x10  Gym needs a bigger one!


----------



## MF88

230kg for 8. When I try heavier my knees play up, need to pop some painkillers before next leg session.


----------



## Wardy33

340kg for 8


----------



## Keenam

220kg for 4 but will be improving!


----------



## M_at

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This is the wonderful technogym press I've got to work with ! lol Only goes up to 190kg.


My gym has this going to 250kg - I don't like it as I don't get the full ROM that I can get with the sleds.

And I do the 250kg for 10.


----------



## andyhuggins

I dont really care about the numbers as long as i am making progress.


----------



## MakkaL

Edit: Done sets @ 250kg 5 x 5, could go heavier


----------



## bigpit

420 x 6 yrs ago(gave myself a nose bleed doing it!:laugh,hardly use leg press now really apart from calf raises on it.lol.


----------



## ashmo

200kg x 10 x 3


----------



## BennyC

450 x 5 x 3

Done some beastly widowmakers at 250 & 300KG (20 reps post heavy set)


----------



## skipper1987

260 for 8 last week personal best..


----------



## Laurieloz

On the incline press (free weights) I do about 350 for 8 reps max. General sets I am comfortable with are usually 3 sets x 12 reps @ 260kg.

On the seated leg press (machine, stack), I work up to the full 220kgs. 3 sets of 6 reps. Again, a preferred weight is 200kgs (3 sets of 12).


----------



## murphy2010

can manage 3 sets of 400kg 6-8 reps after squats


----------



## JoePro

I don't really care about the leg press, but if I really must say:

I warm up on 240 for 15 and normally finish on 360KG for 12 reps


----------



## paulandabbi

@Suprakill4 does 510kg IIRC!!

Me personally never ever attempted it


----------



## Alanricksnape

400kg for 6. Couldn't fit anymore plates on the machine to see how heavy I could possibly go on the leg press in my gym. I thought that was pretty good going, but now seeing some other posts I am still a weakling!


----------



## Gary29

I do 340 x 6 at the minute at the one in my gym.


----------



## Suprakill4

paulandabbi said:


> @Suprakill4 does 510kg IIRC!!
> 
> Me personally never ever attempted it


510kg x 14 today mate. Rubbish workout but beat last weeks leg press by 1 rep see weight so happy with that. I must say though I don't go mega deep, pretty deep but can't go full rom due to curvature of the back which aggregates my injury.

I compensate this by going heavier. Quads are my best bodypart by far and havnt squatted in years since getting the back injury from it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Alanricksnape said:


> 400kg for 6. Couldn't fit anymore plates on the machine to see how heavy I could possibly go on the leg press in my gym. I thought that was pretty good going, but now seeing some other posts I am still a weakling!


Not a weakling at all. The leg press in my friends gym I probably could only do 380 on max but 510 on the one in my gym, ha is steeper so there all different which kind of makes the question pointless.


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> 510kg x 14 today mate. Rubbish workout but beat last weeks leg press by 1 rep see weight so happy with that. I must say though I don't go mega deep, pretty deep but can't go full rom due to curvature of the back which aggregates my injury.
> 
> I compensate this by going heavier. Quads are my best bodypart by far and havnt squatted in years since getting the back injury from it.


How did you do that without crapping yourself?? I've got that squits bug, and just walking around is a mission. Megasaurus .


----------



## bigchickenlover

ewen said:


> my mrs did 420kg for 8 reps .
> 
> ive done 730kg for 4 .
> 
> although its no sub for a squat .


Strong Mrs!! The girl i train with regulary does around the 200kg i personally have done 620 for reps.. But true as said there is no contest to the SQUAT!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> How did you do that without crapping yourself?? I've got that squits bug, and just walking around is a mission. Megasaurus .


Immodium lol


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> Immodium lol


It's not doing anything for me! Seems to just clench the bum hole more, but still fires out! TMI?!

Got a fever and shakes too, can't keep anything down.


----------



## Diddums

The best I've done is 330kg for 10.


----------



## 2004mark

I think 425kg was my max for about 8, a lot deeper than most I see too, and I've got skinny legs.

All machines are different though.


----------



## Super_G

400kg for 3 sets of 6 was my highest before my leg surgery. That was three months ago, iv only just started back and on 330kg for 5 sets of 8, this is off cycle btw


----------



## louisAn

I need a more hard core gym clearly I think are leg press goes up to 170kg max


----------



## theBEAST2002

A lot. Prefere using it for volume.

250kg for sets of 100. It'll devastate your legs and drop your squat and Deadlift massively.


----------



## Big ape

ive seen people pushing 500+ with terrible form


----------



## staticpulse

Currently at 420kg


----------



## T100

Don't go for max weight but 300kg for 4 sets of 20 is good for me at the minute


----------



## karbonk

Started back at training 9 weeks ago after 3 years off and did 230kg 5x5


----------



## 3752

i have done 640kg for 7 many years ago, recently though my normal weekly amount is 400-460kg for 8-10


----------



## Kirby

Do people honestly care about how much they leg press? lol


----------



## Big ape

Kirby said:


> Do people honestly care about how much they leg press? lol


Should be how much can you leg press with proof .... as i seen people load on 20 plates each side with a form range of 1 inch


----------



## garethd93

Big ape said:


> Should be how much can you leg press with proof .... as i seen people load on 20 plates each side with a form range of 1 inch


Think that's why no one gives a shiit. squats have a medium of parallel or under but leg press doesn't seem to have the same


----------



## ryda

Kirby said:


> Do people honestly care about how much they leg press? lol


I can leg press everybody's mum sat on the leg press machine all at once


----------

